# Firm to tackle Cardiff squatters with ‘guardians’ for empty buildings



## teqniq (Jan 28, 2013)

So it says here



> A Dutch firm has pledged to tackle Cardiff’s “rising” squatting problem by recruiting guardians to live in the city’s empty properties.
> 
> Ad Hoc Property Management hope to “deter squatters, thieves and vandals” by arranging for tenants to move into empty non-residential buildings.
> 
> ...


 
Seems like opportunisim at it's lowest to me


----------



## marty21 (Jan 28, 2013)

similar firms already exist - Camelot and Newbould, I work for a Local Authority and property guardians are living in a block that is due to be demolished - we are decanting the tenants out and moving guardians in - I'd prefer to short-life properties tbf


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2013)

It's quite a genius move to evict squatters and then replace them with paying punters who get to live in the exact same squat-like conditions with very little rights.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 28, 2013)

why would you when 450 pcm can get you a room as a proper tenant in a shared house


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> why would you when 450 pcm can get you a room as a proper tenant in a shared house


Desperation, I expect.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 28, 2013)

where there's muck there's brass


----------



## teqniq (Jan 28, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> why would you when 450 pcm can get you a room as a proper tenant in a shared house


If you look around a bit you can get a 1 bed flat for that in Cardiff. My daughter pays that for hers.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 28, 2013)

mine was £280 2.5/3years ago
small studio


----------



## ajdown (Jan 28, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> why would you when 450 pcm can get you a room as a proper tenant in a shared house


 
I wouldn't want to "house share" with other people, I know it just wouldn't work as I value my space, privacy and quiet too much to put up with other people's bad habits.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 28, 2013)

so living in a dilapidated spooky building by yourself is prefereable?
doin a job for someone and paying them to allow you to do it too


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 28, 2013)

loads of companies like this, all the empties are filled by camelot occupiers where I live, I actually watched a one hour Dutch documentary about camelot and the conditions for the occupiers are really bad, plus they are contractually forbidden to talk to journalists about this, the company representative can barge in any time they want and I think the get out notice is about a fortnight.
Occupiers are usually people on low income who cannot muster all the requirement for "proper" tenancies, the companies doing this are the evil ones taking advantage of people desperation and actually raking it in without any sort of duties to the occupiers, compare this to the work market and behold a bright future.


----------



## zenie (Jan 28, 2013)

Anti squat companies made me


----------



## ymu (Jan 28, 2013)

Privatised squatting. Whatever next.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 5, 2013)

more on this here
http://cardiff.squat.net/press-rele...perty-guardianship-company-ad-hoc-in-cardiff/

also the Gremlin Squatters have taken over the abandoned cop shop in Canton! 12 open windows!!
http://cardiff.squat.net/acab-take-over-canton-police-station/
*Antagonistic Collective Against Boredom (ACAB) *
*http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/squatters-take-over-former-police-5588378*


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 5, 2013)

I know someone who lives as one of these guardians. It is a total scam from what I have seen. Rent is very little below market rates and in return for that you are likely to get mouldy walls, non-functioning boilers, rats, crackheads outside your front door etc etc. These sort of conditions are more tolerable to live in if you're squatting with a group of friends IMO because at least you're in it together, can watch out for each other and make sure essential services are functioning.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 5, 2013)

feck property guardians!!!!!!!!
I love their faces when they happen to nip out for a bit and people move in


----------

